# Quail breeders?



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am currently getting set up to breed and raise quail. I have my cages hung and my watering system up and running and feed troughs are good to go. Have my brooder box built and I have my incubator and hatcher both up and running. Now all I need are eggs. 

Are there any quail breeders on the board? I would like to buy local before I order eggs online. I am interested in any breed but leaning more towards bobwhites as that is what I raised early in life. Is there a market around the gulf coast for quail? I am raising these for the freezer and for egg production. Eggs will be hatched or sold. Not really interested in feeding out quail to sell as the cost go up tenfold. I do however have a contact in Santa Fe that is interested in buying quail but have not discussed price or how young or old she wants them. I am Keeping this a hobby for the most part for now and maybe if it turned into a full blown business then I would have to look at a different setup. I seriously doubt my neighbors are going to like a huge production going on in my back yard.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mite look at the Courtnix quail, will lay at 7-8 weeks AND be ready for the freezer, with a Bob White you will have to wait till 18-20 weeks for the same, still the Bob White will still be smaller than the above....


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I raise Courtnix and could get you started with some hens/roosters. PM if interested


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Courtnix is another I am looking at. I will send you a message tonight chumy. I might also be putting another hatcher and incubator with auto turner up for sale. I bought two of each from a guy out in Sweeney a while back and don't need two o each. Gqf's


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Best to call my cell if after 3:30. (979-417-8721)

Those Courtnix dress out around 7-8oz after 6-7 weeks. They grow pretty quick and like to eat


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are corts dark meat? As opposed to bobs?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great hobby, Kyle2601. I've been thinking about trying it out also...but to try to re-establish quail on my property. They once were numerous but now very rare. 

I wonder if they would survive on their own.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah they will. Except they tend to stay close to home. Easier pickings as well but they will survive. I raised quail throughout high school and neighbor kids left my walk in coop open and a bunch got out but was able to catch 95% back with a dip net. Out of quail, rabbits, bataams, pheasants, turkeys, ducks and chickens I had the most interest in quail, pheasant and rabbits.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

What age can you release them at and they still survive? Thanks...and not meaning to hijack your thread.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We will buy dressed quail and eggs monthly, at least. I've been looking for a source of quail eggs in reasonable distance, so count me in. If you have a lot of them, we would want them more often.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

The meat looks and has the texture kind of like a frog leg. Tastes about the same in my opinion. No wild taste, not dry. People like to wrap them in bacon, no need to.

These domesticated birds won't survive in the wild. It is a fun hobby that doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

So corts are white meat? Heard they were dark meat like dove. Bobs are white meat which is all I eat.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

kyle2601 said:


> So corts are white meat? Heard they were dark meat like dove. Bobs are white meat which is all I eat.


Not as white as a chicken, not as dark as a dove.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Full container of yummyness! Making me hungry!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Great hobby, Kyle2601. I've been thinking about trying it out also...but to try to re-establish quail on my property. They once were numerous but now very rare.
> 
> I wonder if they would survive on their own.


I wish they could survive on their own. I would like to populate some land. They lay an egg every other day when they reach seven weeks. I believe the fire ants keep the population down. Maybe in a few million years they will evolve to laying eggs in trees, if there are any left?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know bobs will survive but the rate is kind of low. And they will stay close to where released but yes fire ants will take them out pretty quick either wild or domestic. I released a lot in south texas on our ranch and they did pretty good.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

kyle2601 said:


> I know bobs will survive but the rate is kind of low. And they will stay close to where released but yes fire ants will take them out pretty quick either wild or domestic. I released a lot in south texas on our ranch and they did pretty good.


I think meadowlarks lay eggs on the ground? There seems to be plenty of them around. And also Killdeer? Found out as a kid there isn't much meat on those meadowlarks.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I couldn't tell you about larks. I know spending a lot of my youth hunting quail and dove made me understand the importance of game management. When they are gone they are gone.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That quail poop sure would be good in the garden.Thought about raising some quail and rabbits myself.We have so many chickensnakes,it'd be a battle for a while.


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

http://wheelersgamebirds.com/Contact.htm


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chumy said:


> I think meadowlarks lay eggs on the ground? There seems to be plenty of them around. And also Killdeer? Found out as a kid there isn't much meat on those meadowlarks.


Yes, they nest on the ground. If its fire ants that gets the quail, then I wonder why meadowlarks can seem to be fine?

The Meadowlarks on my place are why we named it "Meadowlark Ranch". We have both a resident population as well as a migrant population that only stays in winters.

Quail, which formerly were numerous on my East Texas place, are now very rare but the meadowlarks are doing great. I guess it could be that the resident birds don't actually successfully raise young, but get replenished each year by the migrant birds that come in?

I'd sure like to get the quail going again.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I raise Jumbo Bob Whites for eggs, release, & hunting purposes. I have recently hatched around 400 Bob's that are around 5 & 6 weeks old. They are raised in a 500 sq ft flight pen. I also raise coturnix quail for eggs & eating purposes. The bob's are good table fair as well. I tried posting a picture but it just keeps saying it failed.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Chumy, I meant to call you today as I wanted to come out and pick up some birds but I got roped into honey doo's all day long. Are you home any during the week?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

Rubberback, how close are you to the pearland area?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in Navasota!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

kyle2601 said:


> Chumy, I meant to call you today as I wanted to come out and pick up some birds but I got roped into honey doo's all day long. Are you home any during the week?


I'll be around


----------



## samredarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

Those info really helps me in my own home nursing. This is why, I usually see the topics here.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^you lost me.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

samredarmy said:


> Those info really helps me in my own home nursing. This is why, I usually see the topics here.


You still nursing at 20 years of age?


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

chumy said:


> You still nursing at 20 years of age?


LMAO...... Yeah I am just as lost!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, they nest on the ground. If its fire ants that gets the quail, then I wonder why meadowlarks can seem to be fine?
> 
> The Meadowlarks on my place are why we named it "Meadowlark Ranch". We have both a resident population as well as a migrant population that only stays in winters.
> 
> ...


I didn't know they were migratory birds. Fire ants exist only so far north, maybe that's where they lay their eggs. Interesting.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have raised jumbo bobwhites, as well as many types of poultry and fowl. The most important thing is to not overcrowd. They will start cannibalizing each other. Feed is so expensive now, but it is important to feed them well. You won't save money by using inferior feeds and having slow growth. You need a permit from TP&W to raise gamebirds (not cotunix), sell them, or have in your possession.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

That is the first I have heard of a permit. I searched everywhere on legality and I also went to pearland and Brazoria county websites for info on raising animals in city limits and various other topics and fowl and rabbits, cows and such are listed but game birds were not in the mix. Do you think they consider gamebirds to fall under say chickens and peacocks?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

kyle2601 said:


> That is the first I have heard of a permit. I searched everywhere on legality and I also went to pearland and Brazoria county websites for info on raising animals in city limits and various other topics and fowl and rabbits, cows and such are listed but game birds were not in the mix. Do you think they consider gamebirds to fall under say chickens and peacocks?


Yup you need a license to sell them or the eggs. Its 27 bucks for holding a 1000 birds or 189 bucks for over a grand.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

chumy said:


> I didn't know they were migratory birds. Fire ants exist only so far north, maybe that's where they lay their eggs. Interesting.


Yes, we have a couple hundred that return every fall and stay through the winter. We also have a much smaller bunch, probably about 20, that are resident. I figure the fire ants get their eggs, but the migrants don't have that problem. Now if I could get some "migrant" quail things would be nice.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, we have a couple hundred that return every fall and stay through the winter. We also have a much smaller bunch, probably about 20, that are resident. I figure the fire ants get their eggs, but the migrants don't have that problem. Now if I could get some "migrant" quail things would be nice.


Your ranch is named meadowlark, you have some birds that stay as residents. I assume you have fence line shelter and feed/water them. It sure sounds like a permit and fee are needed. I'll contact my local TP&W field guy to see if your up to snuff over there.:wink:


----------

